# Gunner's Up Releases



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Anybody ordered theirs yet?

It's not posted on their website how to order them yet? Are they available for shipment yet?

It is getting close to the Grand and mine are still not working....I need to get to work.

Any help?

Thx.
Troy


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I am also waiting to order my releases. Hopefully they are waiting till they have enough for everybody before they start taking orders for them. 
Mike Peters


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Would you believe that Customs has flagged the shipment for inspection...because they were labeled "Launchers"


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Aren't they more like launcher triggers? :twisted:


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

JUst keep us posted Cray on when we can order. 8)


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

The new releases look alot like the Zinger's IMO. You can see pics of the new release at the Orion dog Supply site.


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

So,

If you have the old release can you get a new one to replace it with and can this replacement be done by the consumer? 

Matt


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

So they must be made in Canada of some place like that????


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

JBlack said:


> The new releases look alot like the Zinger's IMO. You can see pics of the new release at the Orion dog Supply site.



The new release mechanism has been around for years, prior to Zinger even. I have an old Box Launcher that I got from Day's End (Now Dog's Afield) that has the same mechanism (Electronically it's different.)


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Matt Miller said:


> So,
> 
> If you have the old release can you get a new one to replace it with and can this replacement be done by the consumer?
> 
> Matt


Matt, 

If you have purchased a Gunners Up winger, then you will be able to get a new release for the price of shipping alone. I believe it is $10 per release. If you can turn a bolt, you'll be able to replace the release. Need 2 wrenches (Can't remember what size) and some tape to pull new wire through and a crimping tool or pair of pliers. It's not too bad.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

hxman said:


> So they must be made in Canada of some place like that????



Or some place like that. They are designed in the US and outsourced. The savings is passed along to the consumer.


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Probably not Canada, too expensive... Must be China or something....


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

hxman said:


> Probably not Canada, too expensive... Must be China or something....



Yes


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Just looking for an update on if they can be ordered yet or what???? Nothing is posted on G/U site yet either. 8)


----------



## Ray Shanks (May 23, 2004)

I ordered some releases today and they just backordered them for me and will ship them when the releases clear customs. They should ship around Oct 1 (hopefully).


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

You can now pace your order on the Gunner's Up website....


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Just got my order placed. Thanks hxman 8)


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

OK...WOOHOOO, just got a call from GU saying that things are beginning to roll and that unit should be ready for shipping in about 1 - 1 1/2 weeks. This is very welcome news.


Cray


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Cray for the update. 8)


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I just received an EMAIL from [email protected] GU. It says...



> Cray,
> 
> 
> 
> The launchers are here!



If you've been waiting to place an order then now is the time, if you've placed an order with a dealer...then they should ship soon.

Cray


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Now that's original...... Whatever happened to August?... lol :roll: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

hxman said:


> Now that's original...... Whatever happened to August?... lol :roll: :lol: :lol: :wink:



Well, let's see, longshoreman slowdown and customs seizing the shipment because they were marked "Launchers"


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

I know, just joking... lol

Anyway, mine was being shipped today.....


----------



## Brett Riedlinger (Oct 11, 2004)

Received an email from Richard, new release has been shipped. Should have mine by the 18th. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Gray (Apr 23, 2003)

Cray - I can't seem to get a response from Gunners Up (I imagine they're buried with trying to get the ball rolling again). Since you seem to have the inside scoop, do you have any idea how long it will be before they start shipping new orders? Thanks.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Stuart said:


> Cray - I can't seem to get a response from Gunners Up (I imagine they're buried with trying to get the ball rolling again). Since you seem to have the inside scoop, do you have any idea how long it will be before they start shipping new orders? Thanks.


From the sounds of it, they've started shipping orders.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Recieved mine yesterday 8)


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

got my upgrade last week. i havent looked at it. in the middle of FF now and not doing marks other than fun bumpers. i have a full winger on order since july, but i have not received it yet.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Got my upgrade this week.

While the release itself is much improved, the primer firing mechanism is poor at best. 9:10 times it will not strike the primer hard enough to fire it--and when it does, it crushes the primer (literally) into the primer holding slot....which requires needlenose pliers and several minutes to remove. :evil: 

(I think I'm starting to see Zingers in my future.)


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

I got mine to. Great to hear the primer mechinism is not working properly. :evil: :evil: :x :x


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Gunners Up New Release*

Roxie,

A couple of thoughts here:

1) Make sure the new bigger pouch ring has been attached to the bottom of the pouch
2) Make sure you moved the bottom left hand hook the tubes attach to up 1.5 inch so that the latch will clear it and the ring the tube is attached to.
3) When you place your bird or dummy in the pouch do not place it all the way in the bottom of the pouch. St the bird or dummy on top so that the pouch can accelerate quickly giving the latch enough speed to come over and strike the primer.

Case in point, I just went out back and launched a 4lb Medicine Ball (Much heavier than a wet Mallard) out of the launcher. If you put the med. ball all the way in the pouch it won?t fire the primer. Set it on top of the pouch and it will fire every time and lob it 20 yards to boot! 

Matt from Indy.....Give it a try before you get :x :x :x :evil: :evil: Who knows you might be pleasantly  

I hope everyone finishes the fall strong, keep training, and take a kid hunting this winter!

Thanks for your support,

Richard Davis


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Richard....Thanks for taking the time to reply.

To answer your questions:

1) Bigger pouch ring was attached as per instructions.

2) New holes drilled and bottom left side hook was moved up as per instructions.

3) This is news to me! I will try it without pushing the bird all the way down in the pouch and see what happens.

For your knowledge, here is what the primer looks like "IF" if actually strikes it hard enough to fire...










Needless to say, the crushed primer is a royal pain in the "you know what" to remove in the field.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Wow!*

Roxie,

Wow! You really got ahold of that one  

Seriously though, it looks like the hole was wallowed a little when drilled. I'll send you a tighter one. It shouldn't drive through like that. In the mean time a pair of needlenose should cure that.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

I will try it for sure. But please understand the little nuances of having to set the bird on the pouch and not pushing it down into the pouch is a little frustrating to know. One of the things I loved about the GU was the ease of operation. I could teach anyone how to use it. Ya know "Put primer hear. Latch pouch here and jam a bird in here" was all that was required. Now it gets more complicated. I will try it and see what happens.


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok, I tried my new release and it has yet to fire a primer. I have thrown approx 25 marks out of it and it wont fire at all. I have placed bird in/on pouch as recommended and I have pushed it down in and I have operated it without anything in the pouch and the darn thing will not fire a primer. Half the time the primer is thrown out of the holder. This thing gets more and more frustrating by the day. What can I do to fix this and have a reliable winger. I have to tighten the bolts every week because they are to short to reach the nylock in the nuts and lock in place. :x :x :x


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Matt....check your PM's.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Mine has not been firing primers as well...when it does I have to have a pair of needlenose pliers to get the primer out. What do I need to do? This is getting old in a hurry :evil:


----------



## Ray Shanks (May 23, 2004)

When someone figures out how to make them fire consistantly PLEASE let me know as well.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm curious as to how many people actually use the primer option on these units? If you use it, are you running AKC or NAHRA HTs?

I've fired one primer in my wingers, to test that it would (it did) and then I never used it again. I understand that it upsets you all. I just fire from the line so never considered it and this "new" release is very similar to designs that have been used for years and not had problems, wonder what the difference is?


Cray


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

In our group we use 3 Miniwingers, 4 Strongarms, 1 Training Group, and 1 Gunner's Up. You can get all of them to fire except the Strongarms. We don't use the Strongarms to much anymore 'cause of the shot thing. (and the other ones are smaller, easier to carry, and stay upright better  )

People are used to the shot and want it. It will get a dog's attention if it has waned from the time you push the button until the bird goes off.


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Well I finally got to try the new release mechanism, it's definitely much safer and will not release on it's own.... However, it will not fire off the primer...... I tried it with nothing in the pouch and it wouldn't fire, it did leave a little dent in the primer, then the primer would fall out..... It really doesn't work properly....

Has anyone tried to drill out the hole so the primer would be sunk into the hole more, instead of on-top?

Thanks......


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

I have two GU's with the new releases. Upon one day of testing (approx. 10 throws each) .. One fires the primer "most of the time" the other not at all. I have not had the time to investigate the alignment which I suspect is the issue. The unit that has not fired is hiting somewhere hard enough to dislodge the primer from its loading point. 
What is the mfg. telling you guys ??? Please post it up as I am sure the rest of us GU owners need to know.
Not completely satisfied yet,
Bullets Dad


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Contact Rich and he will take care of you.


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anybody have any positive feedback on this launcher with the new release?

I am itchin' to buy some launchers, just not sure if these are the ones to get.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

I have installed the new release upgrade on my GU launcher and it works like a dream, firing the primer each time.

Dan


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

*new release*

I just receied the new release but am reluctant to install it since the orginal release still works and I feel the primer/sound is critical in our training.

It appears the new primer slot is inferior material and could easily be
oversized by a heavy or out of alignment strike as many have stated.

Has anyone thought about drilling/filing out the new primer slot and replacing it with the threaded pipe primer holder from the orginal release?


----------



## NC Lab man (Apr 16, 2004)

Got my two new release 3 weeks ago. One would fire the primer and one would not. Richard promptly exchanged the one that was not firing. The new version has a slightly different primer holder and works very well. I was surprised to find a box from them on my porch yesterday with the new holder for my remaining launcher. 

Both fire well now. I know there may have been a few bumps in the road with these new releases firing the primer, but IMHO you cannot complain about the customer service. Richard has taken care of every concern I have ever had promptly and with no hassle. I put a lot of value on someone standing behind what they sell.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

NC Lab man said:


> The new version has a slightly different primer holder and works very well. I was surprised to find a box from them on my porch yesterday with the new holder for my remaining launcher.



Yeah, the newest version has a steel sleeve in it and it works well. I normally don't use primers but have recently just to test this new unit. Not had any problems with it. 

And I believe they are using new tubing as well...it had much more resistance than any of my other GU launchers, couldn't man handle it to load it and really seems to toss higher.

Cray


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

just puchased 2 gunners up a month ago and love them they work great


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

We got our primer issue squared around. I am please to report the Gunners Up Launchers are performing flawlessly. Quality customer service is the true measure of a Good Business.
Thank you, Richard Davis.

Bullets Dad


----------

